# Sold vehicle getting ready to purchase a Performance P100D



## GadgetX

Sold my vehicle and now ready to buy a Model S P100D with full autopilot. Quite a complex quandary. Figured I would purchase a 2018 or 2019 Model S P100D. Reading online I found a reference that says unless you buy from Tesla, Tesla can delete some features from cars sold from individuals or local dealerships. Wondering what exactly the warranty is if I purchase from a individual? Do I get free supercharging, will my autopilot still work, etc. Then I notice that a bunch of used Teslas are the same or higher price than a new purchase. Seriously thought if I bought a low mileage 1 or 2 year old car I could save some $$$$s. Also figured if new re-styled Model S hit the market in April 2020 that the used market would decrease in price.

If any members can point to additional info to help educate before my purchase I would seriously appreciate it.

Thank You

M


----------



## Bigriver

Tesla warranty on a car should transfer whether or not it is sold by Tesla or someone else. It is basically 4 years or 50,000 miles. There are also extended warranties for 8 years that are also transferable. The battery is warranted for 8 years.

The only model S that can transfer unlimited supercharging to a new buyer (private sale or 3rd party) is much older than you are looking at. However, Tesla is currently selling both used and new model S with unlimited supercharging.

If autopilot/FSD is on a car, it should transfer just fine. There has been one highly publicized case where it did not, but I tend to think that is an outlier. Only thing I would be cautious of is if Tesla ever re-owned the car - it seems they may wipe autopilot from the vehicle, which is what I think happened in the publicized case.

Yes, a used car should cost less than a new one. But sometimes people try to price used cars too high.

Yes, I think used model S prices may come down when a significant refresh comes out. That could be imminent or never.


----------



## GadgetX

Thank You for reply.


----------



## GadgetX

Well I have a question. A couple months ago I was checking on a model s P100D and the delivery was 8-12 weeks. I am not in any rush. I noticed today the same vehicle is 3-5 weeks. Could this be a sign that the updated model s is in the works?

Any thoughts will be appreciated.

M


----------



## ltphoto

Delivery times vary quite a bit as demand and production volume shifts. I wouldn't read too much into the change, and your actual delivery could be sooner or later than the estimate stated.


----------



## GadgetX

Thank you for the reply. Just weighing out whether to order a new Tesla Model S P100D at $105K from Tesla or purchase a recent model used for 10K less. I can go either way as I have been saving for a couple of years... No sense buying used if the auto-pilot is older and will not be updated to newest version 4 claimed to come this year. IT IS QUITE A QUANDARY... Gees.

M


----------



## GadgetX

Well pretty much sure I will be purchasing a new Tesla Model S P100D. I have studied the late model used vehicle available and they are basically 98K-120K. new one 2020 Tesla Model S P100D runs me $107K with all my options. A few high mileage ones are high $80K. 

M


----------



## Bigriver

GadgetX said:


> Well pretty much sure I will be purchasing a new Tesla Model S P100D. I have studied the late model used vehicle available and they are basically 98K-120K. new one 2020 Tesla Model S P100D runs me $107K with all my options. A few high mileage ones are high $80K.
> 
> M


Tesla is always incrementally improving their cars' designs in ways they don't always announce. So I think that is a good call.


----------



## GadgetX

Thanks. I am not way out of line ??

M


----------



## GadgetX

Wondering about the ride and mileage difference in the 19" and 21" wheels & tires.

Thoughts?

M


----------



## garsh

GadgetX said:


> Wondering about the ride and mileage difference in the 19" and 21" wheels & tires.
> 
> Thoughts?


Try them both out and see what you prefer as far as the comfort of the ride. I thought my Model 3 with the largest 20" wheels was surprisingly comfortable. My father-in-law - who is used to driving Lincoln Town Cars - thought it was quite jarring. 

If you want to maximize your mileage/range, then go for the 19" wheels. Someone has attempted to calculate real-world mileage differences between the various options.
Comparing the Model S Performance (which replaces the older P100D if you're ordering a new car) with both types of wheels, we have:

Advertised EPA range: 345 miles vs 325 miles.
Range at 70mph: 311 miles vs 289 miles.


----------



## GadgetX

Thank you Garsh. So the P100D (2019 down) is now call a "Performance" in 2020. Now that is helpful !! My searches for 2020 P100D Tesla Model S wasn't finding all that much. Now I found a good article on 2020s.

My experience with the 19" vs 21" is on GM trucks. They come with 18" -20" - 22" wheels and tires. The 18" rode & performed the best but looked tiny on truck. The 22" wheels and tires rode terrible but looked way cool. I ended up getting the 20".

It now appears that the Model S only comes with a 110 charger and no 220 adapter. I am wondering if the $500 wall charger option charges better than 220v?

I also learned that I want FSD AP 2.5. So my search is for 2018 - 2020 Models.

I wish I lived near a store that I could actually drive models. Stores are 6 hours away. I have only driven a 2016 P85D that one of my friends owns.

M


----------



## garsh

GadgetX said:


> Thank you Garsh. So the P100D (2019 down) is now call a "Performance" in 2020.


As you can see from the chart I included above, it's more than just a name change. The Performance has an upgraded front motor which makes it more efficient, and also a little quicker, IIRC.


> It now appears that the Model S only comes with a 110 charger and no 220 adapter.


First, let's clear up the terminology. Apologies for being pedantic, but it will help prevent confusion in the future.

The actual "charger" is built into the car itself.
The corded device that allows you to plug the car into an outlet is called a Mobile Connector by Tesla.
More generally, these devices are called EVSEs. A permanent EVSE is commonly called a "charging station".
Every new Tesla comes with a Mobile Connector. Tesla sells several different types of adapters for the Mobile Connector that allow you to plug it into whatever kind of outlet you have available. They are very reasonably priced - only $35 each.











> I am wondering if the $500 wall charger option charges better than 220v?


A Wall Connector will still be attached to 240v service - it's just hard-wired instead of plugged into an outlet. The Wall Connector can supply up to 48 amps to the car, while the Mobile Connector is limited to supplying 32 amps. Both rates are plenty for overnight charging for most people.


> I also learned that I want FSD AP 2.5. So my search is for 2018 - 2020 Models.


If you want to purchase Full Self Driving, then any new car you buy will have hardware version 3.0. All cars that currently have hardware v2.0 or v2.5 but were purchased with FSD are being upgraded to hardware v3.0 by Tesla as part of the FSD purchase.


----------



## GadgetX

Thank you. Also the new 2020 are "Raven"? This is another term that I am finding...

M


----------



## garsh

GadgetX said:


> Thank you. Also the new 2020 are "Raven"? This is another term that I am finding...


That was the code-name for updating the front motor of the S and X to use the rear motor from the Model 3.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-raven-powertrain/


----------



## Bigriver

Just thought of an article explaining different Tesla hardware configurations over the years.... particularly helpful to anyone considering a used Model S or Model X.

https://teslatap.com/articles/autopilot-processors-and-hardware-mcu-hw-demystified/


----------



## GadgetX

Made the decision to buy new MS Performance. Will be placing order with in the next few weeks. Just trying to locate a wall connector 24ft long...

Thank all

M


----------



## GadgetX

Well I got a connector 18ft Gen 3 finally. I will be ordering my 2020 Model S Performance this weekend !!! Midnight Silver with carbon 19" wheels, carbon fiber interior and FSDC. We are excited !! 

M


----------



## Nomad

GadgetX said:


> Wondering about the ride and mileage difference in the 19" and 21" wheels & tires.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> M


I know several people who have Model 3 with the same model except for wheels. The consensus among all is that the small wheels are more comfortable. Which is what I have. That said on my prior model I had large wheels. My understanding is that the larger wheels offer better performance and I'm a spirited driver. My experience though has been that unless you track the car you won't likely noticed any performance. The downside for me was how much more the big wheel tires fail compared to smaller. Thus far no issues with smaller ones. You get larger wheels for style.


----------



## serpico007

Larger wheels with low profile tires will be noisy too on the highway. My experience I noticed on my daily work commutes. I stuck with 19" this time and seems the Tempest wheels are the reason for higher range with the Long Range Plus model. I probably will upgrade to a nicer wheel for the summer time and keep these for winters. Congrats on the Performance model, it is a lot more to pay up here in Canada or else I would go for it too.


----------



## garsh

serpico007 said:


> Larger wheels with low profile tires will be noisy too on the highway.


Road noise is affected almost exclusively by the tread pattern. Low profile tires are usually engineered towards handling instead of noise, but it's certainly possible to get ones that aren't noisy.


----------



## serpico007

garsh said:


> Road noise is affected almost exclusively by the tread pattern. Low profile tires are usually engineered towards handling instead of noise, but it's certainly possible to get ones that aren't noisy.


The ones that came on my current vehicle are noisy. Everyone always asks what the noise is because they're used to their normal sidewall profile tires. Must be the tread on these tires.


----------

